# Vacheron Constantin Overseas, 37mm ref. 42042



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

I have been bitten by tonneau cased watches a la AP Royal Oak, VC Overseas, Rolex Oysterquartz, IWC Ingenieur and the likes.
Right now, I am fixated on VC Overseas, 37mm 1st generation.
I have been searching for info on www and came across this post;

The Evolution of Vacheron Constantin Sports Watches - The Hour Lounge - the Vacheron Constantin Forum

according to which there were four dial colors: black, silver, blue and pink.

I wanted to know if there were other variations of the dial colors of the 1st generation Overseas; better yet, what are all the variations of the dial color and style...

I see that there were ones with stick hour markers and ones with numerals...

Any info will be much appreciated.

Peter

PS: Why not a Vacheron Constantin subforum?


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

pyiyha said:


> ...better yet, what are all the variations of the dial color and style...
> 
> ...


The answer to your question is here: Vacheron Constantin Overseas watches

All the best.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

tony20009 said:


> The answer to your question is here: Vacheron Constantin Overseas watches
> 
> All the best.


I am asking for the Overseas ref. 42042 (37mm) and not the latest model (42mm).
From what I can see, I can't find the dials of their older models; only their latest models...


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

My mistake. I didn't understand that's what you wanted to know. I don't know "jack" about that specific reference, but having pointed you the wrong way, and also just to learn more myself, I looked around for what I could very quickly find. What I found is below.

Hopefully what I listed below is helpful to you. I have to say none of them look like tonneau shaped watches to me. The only current tonneau I know of from VC is a Malte collection one. VC once had a collection called Royal Eagle (Piguet movement inside) that was tonneau shaped. I only ever saw it as a chronograph, never saw an uncomplicated one. I know that's not an Overseas, but if you are seeking a VC tonneau shape specifically, I'd suggest reaching out to Pacific Bay or Essential Watch to see if they can find one for you. Both businesses are fairly good at coming up with out of production pieces.

As for your Overseas reference, try putting this in Google search: Overseas ref. 42042. After that try it without the word "ref." That will produce some new results and some of the ones you've already found. One that'll come up is this one -- ThePuristS.com - which is an insanely detailed looking review by Jack Foster. (I don't know who Jack Foster is, but he signed his review.)

I think you can find a few for sale at the website indicated on the pics. (Vacheron Constantin Overseas Ref. 42042) Chrono24 also has some but I think they are from the same seller.

As for identifying "all" the dials that were at one point offered, were that my question, I'd call VC directly and ask if that's what I needed to know.

The one with the numbers on the dial was also discussed here -- VC Overseas 42042/423A-8890 - Other Brands Area - RWG Forum -- and the writer included a pic of the lume on the dial.

All the best.

How these curiosities would be quite forgott, did not such idle fellowes as I am putt them downe!
- John Aubrey, _Brief Lives _










fs: Vacheron Constantin 18k Yellow Gold OVERSEAS Automatic ~OPEN PAPERS~ 42042/423J - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum (below)



















Vacheron Constantin Overseas 42042 - EXPO 5460









Vacheron Constantin Overseas 42042 - available for sale


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

It just occurred to me to ask....as you thinking of that VC Legend watch as a "tonneau Overseas?"


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you for the nice pics...
No, this is the watch that I was looking for, but upon more research I found out that there are two versions of these 42042 and 42052.
42042 is 37mm and 42052 is 35mm.
Some of the dials for 42052 were not, it seems (?), available to 42042.
I am looking to find a nice mint example of 42042 and do not mistakenly purchase 42052 or worse yet, get a franken or even a fake VC as this is a major purchase.
Hence, I wanted to know all the variations of the model 42042 or better yet, 42042 and 42052.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

There is this variation, but don't go looking for one...its a custom DLC version ;-)

If you want the "skinny" on the Gen I Overseas, it was intended as a replacement for their earlier 222 thin sports watch, and was itself replaced with the larger Gen II in 2004. Introduced in 1996 with a G-P cal 3100-based ebauche, renamed as their cal 1310 and COSC certified. The jumbo version you've discovered is the ref 42042 and should measure 37mm across, not including the crown guards. The mid-size version measures 34mm with same movement. As the mid isn't so popular, sellers trying to shift one will omit any reference to the size or mis-measure to include the guards. One quick way to tell the diff; the smaller model lacks an index on the outside of the date window. There was a quartz version too, but that is marked on the dial. Also a ladies model which I believe was 24mm wide. In addition to what we've seen here, there were grey and salmon soleil dials to round out the menu for the 42042.

The Gen I is a marvelous watch with a low profile and size that suits the average to smaller wrist. My only caveat is the very tight bracelet links can get kinked if you don't treat it carefully when off the wrist...and it can be a b*tch to untangle! Thankfully, the DLC cured that issue.


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

Interesting reading. I am really tempted by the 37mm model. I really like the look.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

+1...
Loving the 42042.



kkchome said:


> Interesting reading. I am really tempted by the 37mm model. I really like the look.


----------



## shartouh (Oct 9, 2013)

Just Old VC overseas has Chronometre test , the new Overseas are not.


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

I finally pulled the trigger on a blue dial 42042. I'm really looking forward to receiving it sometime next week. It will be my first, but hopefully not last, Vacheron Constantin. I'll be sure to post some photos after I have the watch in hand.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Good job, looking forward to your review.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Your options are not tonneau shaped.

Tonneau Watch: A watch with a barrel-shaped watch case and two convex sides.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

GETS said:


> Your options are not tonneau shaped.
> 
> Tonneau Watch: A watch with a barrel-shaped watch case and two convex sides.


You said it...
Round dial and tonneau *case*.
I hope that is a bit more clear.


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

UPS guy just delivered it. I'll be sure to post some decent photos when I get a chance along with my impressions.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Is it true that this model has a GP movement? This particular model is discontinued right? More info welcomed!


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Verdi said:


> Is it true that this model has a GP movement? This particular model is discontinued right? More info welcomed!


42042 contains cal 1310 which is based on GP cal 3100.
42042 is discontinued as of now.

An excerpt from the link:
http://www.thehourlounge.com/en/vac...ion-vacheron-constantin-sports-watches-567686

Around end of 1994 it was decided to create a sports / chic watch directly getting its design cues from the 222 launched almost 20 years before: a tonneau shaped case with a round serrated bezel this time in the form of a broken Maltese cross. The design team was composed of Dino Modolo, independent designer in charge of many Vacheron Condtantin designs of the time and Vincent Kaufmann a young inhouse designer today heading the VC design team. First was launched the time only model housing cal 1310 based on GP calibre 3100 in a 37mm case (also a 35mm model as well as a lady's 24mm model was also launched) including an extremely rare left hand version made in only 3 pieces, followed in 1999 by the chronograph housing the Piguet based automatic calibre 1137 based on the Piguet calibre 1185 specially modified to add a big date mechanism. "_The success of the Overseas went beyond our expectations_" says Christian Selmoni Marketing Product and Product Development Director.


----------



## Il-Re (Apr 6, 2010)

pyiyha said:


> 42042 contains cal 1310 which is based on GP cal 3100.
> 42042 is discontinued as of now.
> 
> An excerpt from the link:
> ...


In my opinion the older GP based movement looks much nicer and is better finished.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Il-Re said:


> In my opinion the older GP based movement looks much nicer and is better finished.


I'm fascinated to learn from your expertise as most make the opposite claim. Please elaborate on which elements of the GP-based ebauche are better looking and/or better finished than the newer JLC-based ebauche? I have an open mind on the subject, so please expand on your brief comments!

FWIW, the 42042 was revised during its production run with the strengthened caliber 1311, which increased in thickness by 0.3 mm. This was attributable to a beefed-up main plate, which would actually flex from the rotor movement in the earlier 1310 and was a known problem for other GP 3100-based watches. The case size remained the same. If you compare pics of the GP base movement with the VC-refined versions, you will also notice a tremendous upgrade in finishing, aside from the increased reliability and chronometer rating. All-in-all, a pretty nifty caliber.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Wanted VC Overseas 42042, but ended up with GP Laureato 8010.
It was a deal that I could not pass up and I am glad I didn't.
Love the pyramidal waffle dial which goes from jet black to copper and the Nautilus-like bracelet which is one of the most comfortable bracelet I have had.


----------



## Il-Re (Apr 6, 2010)

Tick Talk said:


> I'm fascinated to learn from your expertise as most make the opposite claim. Please elaborate on which elements of the GP-based ebauche are better looking and/or better finished than the newer JLC-based ebauche? I have an open mind on the subject, so please expand on your brief comments!
> 
> FWIW, the 42042 was revised during its production run with the strengthened caliber 1311, which increased in thickness by 0.3 mm. This was attributable to a beefed-up main plate, which would actually flex from the rotor movement in the earlier 1310 and was a known problem for other GP 3100-based watches. The case size remained the same. If you compare pics of the GP base movement with the VC-refined versions, you will also notice a tremendous upgrade in finishing, aside from the increased reliability and chronometer rating. All-in-all, a pretty nifty caliber.


In my opinion it is a nicer movement. I prefer the finish on the rotor that VC used on the GP based caliber. I also find the lack of anglage/beveling on the JLC based movement slightly disappointing. VC did not really add that much in that respect, whereas the GP based caliber already had a significant amount of anglage. I also very much like the finishing on the barrel. Don't get me wrong there are aspects of the JLC movement I like, such as the blued screws, but I prefer the GP based movement. Please correct me if I have made any mistakes in my assessment.








gp cal 3100















after VC has finished with it








jlc cal 899















after VC have finished with it (old and new version)


----------



## Bladesfield (Jan 24, 2015)

What a beautiful watch. I was not aware of the 42042's existence. The new 42mm Overseas might be too big for my wrist, but those older 37mm ones looks like it would wear pretty nicely on my smaller 6.5" wrist.


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

I used to own the 42042. It´s a beautiful watch with a very comfortable bracelet.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Now that VC has made it known they are introducing a new 3rd generation Overseas next year, the earliest versions from 1996 are gaining collector status. This one has the rarely seen leather strap with deployant clasp.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

celter said:


> I used to own the 42042. It´s a beautiful watch with a very comfortable bracelet.


Wow! That is a gorgeous watch.
Why did you part with the watch if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

pyiyha said:


> Wow! That is a gorgeous watch.
> Why did you part with the watch if you do not mind me asking?


I also have the newer model of the Overseas and I felt that having 2 Overseas wasn't really ideal, so I sold it to buy something else. I also found the 42042 a tad small with its 37mm, but I agree that it is a gorgeous watch.


----------



## a_laksmana (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont know how to quotethe reply to the older post above:

Jack Forster is the main editor in www.hodinkee.com online watch magazine which is one of my favorites besides the watchsnob.

I do love 42042 in 37mm, understated ellegance! But that GP Laureato 8010 is beautiful too, it is just that it looks like a response from GP to the highly successful Royal Oak? And GP Laureato looks very much like the new Bulgari Octo from the great Genta's last work before he passed.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

GP Laureato is not exactly a response to AP RO, but more a concurrent design by a single mind, Gerald Genta.
He also designed likes of AP RO, PP Nautilus, VC 222 (predecessor to Overseas), IWC Ingenieur, Omega Constellation, and yes Bvlgari Bvlgari.
So, not really a response but siblings born to a same father... you can see the family resemblance. 
Below are some excerpts on GP Laureato.

http://www.watchprosite.com/page-wf...ponses_bLoB_s-/fi-6/pi-6871963/ti-981783/s-0/
ThePuristS.com Girard-Perregaux The Laureato Evo3


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Alas, you are perpetuating the internet myth re Genta and VC's 222; the Manufacture has confirmed that it was then 23-year old Jorg Hysek who penned the design of the iconic sports watch released in 1977 to celebrate their 222nd anniversary. Since they were late in joining the luxury ultra-thin steel sports watch craze, one cannot deny that Hysek was heavily influenced by Genta's Royal Oak (1972), Nautilus (1976) and Ingenieur (also 1976) "jumbo" creations.



pyiyha said:


> GP Laureato is not exactly a response to AP RO, but more a concurrent design by a single mind, Gerald Genta.
> He also designed likes of AP RO, PP Nautilus, VC 222 (predecessor to Overseas), IWC Ingenieur, Omega Constellation, and yes Bvlgari Bvlgari.
> So, not really a response but siblings born to a same father... you can see the family resemblance.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Ah yes. I stand corrected on VC 222. 
Thank you for the correction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

Bladesfield said:


> What a beautiful watch. I was not aware of the 42042's existence. The new 42mm Overseas might be too big for my wrist, but those older 37mm ones looks like it would wear pretty nicely on my smaller 6.5" wrist.


The 42042 should fit your wrist great. For reference my wrist is just under 7" and the 49140 looks more "sporty" on my wrist while the 42042 is a more conservative but modern size. The 42042 is only about 8.5mm thick imo perfectly proportioned.


----------



## thewatchgodfather (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi All,

I understand this is old thread, I just wonder if anyone here know the original retail price of this VC overseas 42042 ? I can't seem to find much of the information in google. I think this watch is maybe around 10 years or older.

There is a local shop selling this one for 5500 USD , so I'd like to ask opinion here if this is a good price as I don't have experience on buying pre-owned , this would be my first.


----------



## thewatchgodfather (Feb 11, 2018)

I am referring to the photo with arabic numerals black dial stainless steel.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

thewatchgodfather said:


> There is a local shop selling this one for 5500 USD , so I'd like to ask opinion here if this is a good price as I don't have experience on buying pre-owned , this would be my first.


The 1st generation of Overseas, including the ref 42042, was introduced in 1996 at a retail price IIRC of $7k. The next generation replaced it in 2004. Not sure exactly when the military dial was introduced, but it was also available in blue. However, I wouldn't suggest comparing current values with original retail; you will have to pay what the market dictates. Best to check fleabay and other sales sites to find what similar condition watches have sold for (not asking prices, which vary widely).









Above you can see the evolution of the Overseas from the 222, introduced in 1977, to the 4th generation with in-house movement released in 2016. Box and papers, plus evidence of recent service, would add value.

If there is no record of service you should at least time the piece over 24-48 hrs as a rough indication of its state of tune. Be prepared to budget $1k plus if its running poorly (make sure the date changes correctly). A solid dealer should allow you to take it for the weekend if you can leave a credit card or a comparable watch as hostage.

Look at the many screws holding the back on, as well as the bracelet to the head. Evidence of mangled screws is always a red-flag for me, as it shows someone without proper tools or training was digging into the movement. Who knows what damage they did inside!

Another turn-off is over-polishing to minimize surface scratches. The bezel is particularly vulnerable to occasional nicks and scuffs but most attempts at polishing them away leaves it with a rounded profile that is very unappealing. Take your time and find the right watch


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Back in the day I had one of these with a QUARTZ movement of all things. It was beautifully made though, especially the bracelet and the switch-lock on the bracelet buckle.


----------

